# Necesito ayuda para la compra  de un pc gaming



## desi (16 Feb 2021)

Saludos a tod@s!!! hace ya unos cuantos años entré en este foro ( que creo que mi cuenta caducó porque me tuve que registrar nuevamente) buscando ayuda para la compra de un pc gaming para mi hijo y me ayudaron tanto, pues yo no entiendo ni papa de esto, que aquí estoy nuevamente para pedirles de nuevo ayuda para comprar otro pc gaming para mi otro hijo. No busco algo para profesionales si no algo decente que pueda llevar la mayoría de juegos medianamente bien y que le dure unos añitos. En la anterior ayuda, ustedes me pusieron enlaces en pc componentes de lo que debía comprar  para formar la torre ( aunque yo elegí la opción de que pc componentes me la montaran)


*Quiero mi presupuesto en*: PCComponentes
*El uso que le daré al equipo o programas que utilizaré será*: ofimática, jugar
*Mi presupuesto máximo a invertir para todo el conjunto es de* ... sobre 1000€
*¿Quiero montaje de equipo:* SI
*¿Necesito sistema operativo incluido?*  NO
*Deseo una torre de tamaño y aspecto*... no me importa
*La calidad gráfica *que me gustaría es...
¿Voy a hacer *Overclock*?...
¿Voy a hacer *SLI/Crossfire*?...
¿Quiero periféricos?... Si
Necesito los siguientes periféricos... Monitor
Hay cosas que no puedo responder porque no sé ni lo que es overclock, etc, no me entero de nada!!
Muchísimas gracias!!


----------



## juanvi (16 Feb 2021)

Overclock consiste en aumentar la frecuencia máxima de fábrica de algunos procesadores, aunque hoy día ya vienen muy exprimidos...
El problema de adquirir hoy día un pc gaming es la escasez de tarjetas gráficas.
Algunas tiendas se aprovechan de ello y venden pc's ya premontados (NO recomendables) con peores componentes y además más caros.

Lo ideal sería montar, si las encuentras, alguna gráfica tipo:
- de nvidia, la GTX 1660 Súper o, mejor y más cara, la RTX 2060
- de amd, la RX 5500 XT o, mejor y más cara, la RX 5600 XT
O ya las nuevas RTX 3060 ti pero se van de presupuesto.

Para que te hagas una idea de lo que debes adquirir +/-
- Con cpu Intel i5-10400F por  *963,26 €*. Con mejor placa y mejor ssd de 1TB se quedaría en *1038,88 €*
- Con cpu Amd Ryzen 5 3600 por  *1014,15 €* (añado esa placa B450 por estar de oferta ahora).
Como ves, modelo de gráfica no disponible de ninguna marca.

Con una fuente de calidad de 550w tienes suficiente. Añade fuente de 650w por si en unos años la gráfica se queda corta... que puedas adquirir una gráfica más potente (como las actuales 3060ti ó 3070) sin necesidad de cambiar la fuente.

En cuanto al monitor, tienes suficiente con una pantalla de 24" Full HD (1920-1080) a 60-75 Hz, a poder ser con panel IPS (colores más vivos) en lugar de TN.

A ti te saldrá más barato al ahorrarte impuestos (iva por igic)...


----------



## desi (16 Feb 2021)

juanvi dijo:


> Overclock consiste en aumentar la frecuencia máxima de fábrica de algunos procesadores, aunque hoy día ya vienen muy exprimidos...
> El problema de adquirir hoy día un pc gaming es la escasez de tarjetas gráficas.
> Algunas tiendas se aprovechan de ello y venden pc's ya premontados (NO recomendables) con peores componentes y además más caros.
> 
> ...


Muchísimas gracias por tu ayuda!! Pero te voy a pedir , si es posible y cuando puedas, porque si te digo la verdad yo no sé cómo buscar eso para comprar, para mí me estás hablando en chino,jiji, ponerme los enlaces de lo que tengo que comprar. El pc que compré hace unos años, gracias a ustedes, no fue de esos que vienen ya montados si no que ustedes me dieron los enlaces de todo, tarjeta gráfica, etc que necesitaba, pero como yo no sabía cómo montar eso pues pedí a pc componentes que me montaran la torre con lo que ustedes me aconsejaron.


----------



## juanvi (17 Feb 2021)

Tienes todo disponible excepto la gráfica que es indispensable para jugar.
Tendrás que esperar que haya stock de gráficas y la espera puede ser larga...


----------



## desi (17 Feb 2021)

juanvi dijo:


> Tienes todo disponible excepto la gráfica que es indispensable para jugar.
> Tendrás que esperar que haya stock de gráficas y la espera puede ser larga...


Ay perdona, no me di cuenta de que me lo habías puesto  todo!!!, para esto soy un cero cero. Con cuál te quedarías? con el i5 o el amd?


----------



## juanvi (17 Feb 2021)

Ambas cpu son muy similares en rendimiento. Por precio te aconsejo el i5 sobre todo siendo para gaming.
Con placa B460M Mortar que lleva disipador para ssd nvme (estilo chicle alargado), usb Type C, mejores y más fases para regular voltajes por si en futuro añades un i7 10700 y mejor ssd de 1TB se quedaría en *1038,88 €*

Ayer te miré otra tienda llamada wipoid que sí tenían gráficas, pero como dije, subidas de precio. Te lo pongo por si te corre prisa y te interesa...
Por 959,30 €  www.wipoid.com/pcconf/09e6a1ad42302 Monitor a 129€ en amazon

No sé si envían a Canarias...


----------



## desi (17 Feb 2021)

Sería este verdad? https://www.pccomponentes.com/configurador/3cE25002C


----------



## juanvi (17 Feb 2021)

Sí pero *no hay gráficas* disponibles, repito, por lo que estaría incompleto.  Mira mensaje anterior


----------



## desi (17 Feb 2021)

Ay perdona!! lo de que no había gráficas si me quedó claro, el anterior mensaje lo miré por el móvil y no sé por qué no me apareció completo. Acabo de mirar esa tienda,wipoid y que va, no envía a Canarias. Pondré en la cesta el último que me has puesto, el de 1038,88€, y esperaré a la tarjeta gráfica.
Muchas muchas gracias!!! me has ayudado demasiado y perdona por la paliza que te he dado!!!


----------



## juanvi (17 Feb 2021)

Nada, a mandar.


----------



## desi (17 May 2021)

juanvi dijo:


> Nada, a mandar.


Holaa!! @juanvi es verdad que la espera de las tarjetas gráficas se está haciendo largaaa. Mi hijo me tiene loca ya. Sé que me has dicho que los pc gaming ya montados no me los recomiendas, pero hay alguno que merezca la pena o alguna otra tarjeta gráfica que esté disponible aunque tenga que pagar un poco más? Muchas gracias!!


----------

